# Want to start running own company, suggestions.



## icyman (May 13, 2010)

Hi everyone, im new at forum and im not sure is this right section but i post this thread here and if this is wrong place maybe some nice moderator will move this in right place.

But heres the deal.

I'm "Pro" detailer from north-europe. I have detailed cars many years (polishing,sealant,interior,exterior,fixing stone chips, cracks from the windshield etc).

Ive used many products like, Presta, menzerna,Autosmart, Pro, Mothers,Autoglym etc.

Still im thinking that product selections arent here what they should be.

My dream is running my own internet shop where i can sell only the best products i know. I wont sell only one brand like other companies, i just select best products from each producer ,then test and use those myself and if they work i will sell it to the customers.

In here, you can find only couple big brands at the market, like autoglym & presta. I Wont say that those arent good products but i want provide more alternatives for my customers.

I have readed this forum many months and have found couple intresting seller's. Like these; 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/

Heres just couple ones, but like my father says: keep it simple. And thats what im going to do so i just order products from couple places.

If u have some experience about those shops, please let me know, because it's really important that place where i order products will send those too.

Starting pack is going to be something 2500-3000€ so its big money for me, maybe in future i going to order even bigger loads , who knows 

P.s. Sorry about my bad english, i havent write english in 6 years so my language skills r lil bit frozen u know 
Cheers :wave:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

welcome to DW and Detailing world had a business section for you to ask, hope its of help

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=169


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

welcome aboard


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Hello Icyman.

In relation to your question about the DW traders, I have bought products from all 3 of the sellers you listed, on 1 or more occasions, and have received the purchases promptly, well packaged and without any problems.:thumb:
In fact I can say the same about all of the other DW traders I have used, and that is most of them. 

Steve O.


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi Icyman,

Matt @ i4detailing would get my vote. Always been more than willing to assist and answer lots of questions and emails back and forth :thumb:

I am outside of the EU/Europe but despite this everything went smoothly. The same cannot be said of other vendors I have used previously.

Hope that helps.


----------



## icyman (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for answer guys.

Theres lil bit proplems with polishing machines and other electric tool, in here we have different kind a plugs but maybe some nice electrical engineer will help me :buffer:

Reason why im going to order from england is a) cuz detailing culture in england is alot more advanced than in here north-europe. b) shipping should not be so difficult because i live in EU country too, of course i have to pay taxes in here which is 6 % bigger than in england but i can order products without paying VAT to england which was something 17-18% (?). And maybe i wont have so much problems with customs officers at the duty. :speechles

Running shop isnt current right now, i have to save more money at least 4 moths to pay websites,domains,for banks about internet paying systems, Pre taxes etc. but i was asking peoples opinions for the future. There is big risks to starting own bussiness but maybe i can make smaller with ur help.


----------

